# can you give emergen-c to a baby?



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

My 10 mo has a little runny nose and I'm wondering if I should try giving her some diluted emergen-c in a bottle?..... anyone done this?


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I've heard that if you dose yourself with C it gets passed through the breastmilk, I'd try that instead. I don't know what all is in Emergen-C but it's probably at least as sweet as juice, I'd avoid it.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I started giving my DC emergenC after they started solids. I usually just give them 1/2 an adult packet or a whole child's packet. Works wonders!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't use emergen-C. Too much sugar. I'd use plain sodium ascorbate. Better stuff anyway.

-Angela


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

Hyland's makes a Vit C tablet that is very tiny and dissolves in the mouth.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

i would use childrens vitamin-C, Emergen-C would be two strong for an infant


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

the emergen-c lite has very little sugar, fyi.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

This is from Kellymom about vitamin C.

Quote:

*Vitamin C*

Breastfed babies should not be routinely supplemented with vitamin C except in cases of obvious scurvy (vitamin C deficiency). FDA requirements for nursing mothers for this vitamin are 100 mg per day. Supplements of vitamin C for the mother do not alter the amounts in breastmilk, as they remain fairly constant no matter what mother's intake levels (assuming the mother does not have scurvy). How much vitamin C in breastmilk? by Debbie Donovan, IBCLC


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

And this is from parenting website

Quote:

My wife and I are curious about how much vitamin C is in mothers' milk. Does this vary with supplementation?

http://a820.g.akamai.net/f/820/822/1...ates/qa/A2.gif There are approximately 40 milligrams (mg) of Vitamin C per liter of mature mothers' milk. The Vitamin C content of mother's milk increases with maternal levels, though studies strongly suggest that a regulatory mechanism is present.
In one study, Vitamin C leveled off at 50 to 60 mg per liter of milk once maternal intake reached OR exceeded the Recommended Dietary Allowance (RDA) for this vitamin (Bates, 1983). Another study also found the levels plateaued, to between 44 and 158 mg per liter of milk, even if the mother had been given 10 times the RDA for Vitamin C (Byerley, 1985).
Vitamin C levels in breastfed babies between the ages of 6 and 9 months were found to be the same or higher than in artificially fed controls (Salmenpera, 1984).
In colostrum, there is a slightly higher amount of Vitamin C than in mature breastmilk, averaging around 44 mg per liter of milk.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

so I guess what I am saying is, you can SLIGHTLY increase the amount of C in your milk, but your body sort of has a built in 'safeguard' from your baby getting too too much.


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll give my DS half an adult packet in about 9ozs of water when he is feeling under the weather and about once a month otherwise.

But he no longer takes BM


----------



## rstump (Jun 15, 2006)

First I would HIGHLY dose myself so they get it via breastmilk and then I would give Hyland's Vit C tabs.

Emergen C has other junk in it...not that it is horrible. I do use it but more often over the age of 2









Breastmilk is going to have SO many other anti-sickness properties that it would be FAR better to have that in the tummy than any benefits of Emergen C


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I give my little one Hylands Vit C when he's under the weather and if my2 yr old is sick.


----------

